# ??? New Outbacker



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello all, I am currently a 03 starcraft Antigua 195ck owner trying to convert to a 07-08 Outback 28krs

I know that I am new, but would like some positive & negative input of Outback, I have always liked the styling but don't

want to make a bad decision. Right now I have water problems & the fridge is always on the fritz since day 1, any help

greatly appreciated.

Who knows maybe If I get it I can go to your NH meet and greet.

Thanks all


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

1STONE said:


> Hello all, I am currently a 03 starcraft Antigua 195ck owner trying to convert to a 07-08 Outback 28krs
> 
> I know that I am new, but would like some positive & negative input of Outback, I have always liked the styling but don't
> 
> ...


I don't have the 28, but I think you'll find, regardless of the model, the vast majority of people here are happy with their units. Of course there are going to be problems here and there.

I don't think you'll be unhappy with the Outback at all. In fact the white interior really appeals to the women folk. And I have to admit it really opens up the interior.

As far as the Rally here in NH goes, Outback or not, you are welcome.

If you haven't decided by the time the rally rolls around, it'll only take one cup of our special "Kool Aid" and a campfire and you'll be one of us!!

Good Luck!!

Eric

P.S. are you in NH?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For help, you will need to be more specific as to what the problem is.

As far as and Outback, we do love our Outbacks and many of us are on a second or third floorplan. You can go to the problems section to see what some have had issues with. Just remember all brands can have problems.

Check out the rally section. there is a great rally in NH coming up soon.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20083

John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For help, you will need to be more specific as to what the problem is.

As far as and Outback, we do love our Outbacks and many of us are on a second or third floorplan. You can go to the problems section to see what some have had issues with. Just remember all brands can have problems.

Check out the rally section. there is a great rally in NH coming up soon.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20083

John

Forgot to say, Welcome


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> For help, you will need to be more specific as to what the problem is.
> 
> As far as and Outback, we do love our Outbacks and many of us are on a second or third floorplan. You can go to the problems section to see what some have had issues with. Just remember all brands can have problems.
> 
> ...


Hello again, I am from New Hampshire, Manchester to be exact, common issues to look out for is what I am interested, anything I should be aware of immediately before or just after purchase. The Antigua 195ck I have now seems to be very weak for mountings of the end beds, does not seem quite structurally sound, noted this after the 1st year, I think that this is my 3rd now tho.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We have an '08 28krs (purchased in Aug. '07), live ~30min from Manchester, ABSOLUTELY LOVE our Outback, and would be happy for you to come see and poke around her all you'd like. If you're interested, just send a PM and we'll arrange it!

Welcome!!! And I hope you'll join us at the Rally, whether or not you have an Outback by then!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

1STONE said:


> For help, you will need to be more specific as to what the problem is.
> 
> As far as and Outback, we do love our Outbacks and many of us are on a second or third floorplan. You can go to the problems section to see what some have had issues with. Just remember all brands can have problems.
> 
> ...


Hello again, I am from New Hampshire, Manchester to be exact, common issues to look out for is what I am interested, anything I should be aware of immediately before or just after purchase. The Antigua 195ck I have now seems to be very weak for mountings of the end beds, does not seem quite structurally sound, noted this after the 1st year, I think that this is my 3rd now tho.

Thanks in advance for any help
[/quote]

Well! We're not too far away from one another at all! Personally, I have been very pleased with the quality of the Outback line. I have helped, as well as Wolfwood (also southern NH) people with PDI's, towing, scoping out rigs and the like.

The 31RQS we have is the third camper. Our first was a Kodiak Hybrid which started oue love affair with camping. Then we had a Springdale 29BHS and now the Outback. We fell in love with it at first sight. I would be more than happy to meet you at Campers Inn so that you can have a look if you wish. But it sounds that you are more interested in finding out if there are any running faults with the line.

I can say back a few years ago, Keystone had quite a bought with Delamination of the Fiberglas sides. Since then I don't think I have heard nary a peep about it.

If there are issues that come up/out this site is probably where your going to hear about it first. As a matter of fact I started a thread about the electric awnings being installed on some of the Premium (Sydney LE) models. The Dometic Model 9100 electric awning. To check that thread out look in the Problems / aftermarket forum. In that forum you'll find issues that people have run into and how they were dealt with and corrected.

Generally, a good PDI is going to flush out any issues. Additionally any added info regarding the model your interested gleaned from this site will assist you as well.

Above and beyond that you have us. We're here to answer questions, give our opinions and share ideas. If there is anything I can do to help, let me know. I am a PM away. Ask anyone, I am here almost every day for long periods of time.

Have a good one!

And consider the rally! Heck you can see any one of the Outbacks in its natural environment! Frolicking in the woods inhabited by Groupies called Outbackers! Did I mention the free BBQ dinner? Or Pancake breakfast? You could meet our Northeastern Outback Bagpipers, Outbackerman, Wolfwood, There will be food, drink and merriment! Whew! I am getting myself all worked up in a lather just _THINKING_ about it!

Anyway, seriously, If we can help out, give us a shout.

Eric


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We too, are on our 2nd Outback, and when we started looking to trade in February this year we looked at about every brand, and couldn't find any that matched the quality for the $ of the Outback. 
We will be at the NH rally, and you're welcome to scope ours top to bottom while we're there.
TTFN and Welcome









Ember


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers









Has for enjoying our Outback trailer. We our on our 2nd one becasue we enjoy them so much. We started with the 28RSS (Great trailer) and now own a 31 RQS another great trailer. Extremely happy with both.

Thor


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I too wish to welcome you to Outbackers!

We started with tents in 1997
bought a Coleman Pop up in 1999 (that's all our van could tow)
in 2003 bought a truck that could tow 8600 lbs and two days later bought our first Outback (28 RSS)
in 2006 bought the Dodge Mega cab (more leg room for the two 6' tall sons) and 18 months later purchased our 2nd Outback (31 RQS).
I think we are now set till the last child leaves.
After that it will be a trailer for only CamperAndy & Louise







.

I fell in love with the bright interior and the quality and look of the fabrics. I love the smooth outside siding and all the features.

The one thing I will caution you about is DO NOT go for the electric awning (big mistake - not good in rain or wind only SUN).

Good luck with your decision, you can not go wrong with an Outback, and this forum is proof of it.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

First off, welcome to the Outbacker's site...

We have a 26Rs and absolutely love it. I did not camp at all before my husband "indoctrinated" me into the fun. We looked at campers for 2 years before we bought our Outback...and it happened to be the very first camper I saw when we originally began looking.

Ours is a 2004 and we had a problem with a bent frame (there are only 2 manufacturers of frames, so we've been told) and now another 04 26RS seems to have the same problem. It was fixed and we're so excited for our first trip to the NH rally.

We have many friends with all different brands of campers and I think Outback is the nicest looking, and best quality.

I wish you luck in your search and decision making. I hope to meet you in NH...we have some "Rockin' Rallies" up here in the Northeast.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 1STONE
















to Outbackers! 

We have a 2006 28krs and couldn't be happier with our choice. We wanted a toy hauler, but couldn't stand the cold stark interiors and folding metal furniture found in your "typical" toy hauler...Then we found the Outback Kargoroo and were sold on the spot.

The newer models now come with the U-shaped king size dinette (ours has the old queen size version) and I believe the newer models also have larger tank capacities which would be nice. Other than that, Our Roo has performed flawlessly on every camping trip and we wouldn't trade her for anything!

Good luck and Happy Shopping!


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the great responses, and the welcome to the forum,
a little more info. I guess about me,

started camping as a kid in scouts on & off, then got out of it, when I met my wife 8 years ago, I convinced her to go camping, started out small with ten and slowly built up, upgraded after we got married to a used 82 Rockwood pop up - great camper, tons of room but the bed gave out, (no get your mind out of the gutter) we were sleeping and the bed broke, well I collapsed it together & got a deal on an 03 Starcraft Antigua, I love it the wife loves it, just the design I think is lousy for the fold out beds, the latches are weak and always pull out of the walls, other than that I love it. We are now sorry to say still working on having kids, but we do have to companions, my little buddies Bear 6 & Chewy 5, yes they are my kids, little pugs, I love them like kids, and treat them like kids.

Well can't wait to camp, working on the wife for the Chocorua camping trip, & making a trip to the dealer to talk $$$ & feasability.

What do you guys think, those that do tow with a 1500 about towing something that big, I have a 05 Ram 1500 5.9 HEMI w/ tow package, I do use W/D hitch but curious before I purchase a 28krs what do you think about towing with my Ram,
I mostly go either across Vermont to Lake Georege, the Berkshires or north NH for traveling?

thanks again for the warm welcome


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Give me your wife's email, and I'll convince her to come to the rally!!







I wanna see the PUGS!!!








We tow a 29 with a 3/4 T, but I think DH said if we didn't have to pull the equipt trailer and skidsteer for work a 1/2 T would be okay. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there 1STONE









1ST, let me congratulate you on talking your wife into the Rally. You guys are gonna have a GREAT time!!!

Now - as for towing. We pull our 28krs with an '07 Toyota Tundra and have travelled (comfortably, relaxed, & flawlessly, inspite of some nasty situations and weather) out/back through the Berkshires, as well as through VT & NH. I'm certainly not a 'truck guru' so I'll let you do the comparisons ... but I _AM_ the driver and I can tell you that the '07 (and newer) Tundras will pull that 28krs like a dream!!

Oh - and do say 'hi' to your kids from ours (Seeker & Tadger....both Shelties). Good to have some more Outbarkers in the mix!!!!


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

thank you very much, and Bear & Chewy say hello too.

see you at the rally, I may be Outbackless but I will be there


----------

